# Help! I Need More Polyphony!



## tressie5 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi, all. Tressie5 here. Nice place you got here. Right now, whether I'm programming/sequencing/recording in Studio One 5.5 or Cubase 12 on my HP Windows 11 Enterprise laptop, the max polyphony I can get out of Chromaphone, Pigments, Ascension, etc for expansive ambient patches is four. Anything past that throws my overload meters into a staticky tailspin. My HD is an SSD and I have 16gb of RAM. Yes, I'm optimized to the max. I was wondering if there was anything else I could do short of buying a new laptop or hardware synth. Thanks.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 9, 2022)

What CPU is in your laptop? You say you can only get four notes of polyphony on a single track of any of those synths? I don't have Chromaphone, but I understand it is pretty heavy on the CPU. But only four voices sounds quite low, especially on the other stuff which don't hit the CPU as hard.


----------



## tressie5 (Mar 10, 2022)

I've been reading - and it breaks my heart to admit it - my CPU, an AMD Ryzen 5 2500U, is simply too weak for audio processing. But yeah, I've been trying to make good use of Cubase's ASIO-Guard. As it turns out, I get better performance when I eschew multitimbrality (like with Kontakt or Falcon) and just go for individual synths till I get ready to render the tracks. Thanks for asking.


----------

